# Where is the library code for thr_new syscall?



## hk7 (Mar 31, 2018)

For example, I can find the library code for syscall `write` in `/usr/src/lib/libc/sys/write.c`. There is a `thr_new.2` man page under `/usr/src/lib/libc/sys` directory, but I cannot find the library code for `thr_new` syscall in the same directory.


----------

